# Screaming Chameleon.....



## ascott (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FWUjJF1ai0&feature=related


----------



## Creedence (Sep 21, 2012)

Hahahahaha oh my goodness. Just made my night.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 21, 2012)

Ha ha too funny!


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2012)

That's not funny. That lizard is seriously stressed and in fight or flight mode. Who would torment their own pet that way? And then video it and put it on you tube? He doesn't deserve to have the beautiful calyptratus.


----------



## remitort071312 (Sep 21, 2012)

poor thing! I wish I had one of them.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 21, 2012)

I guess I don't find scaring an animal funny.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> That's not funny. That lizard is seriously stressed and in fight or flight mode. Who would torment their own pet that way? And then video it and put it on you tube? He doesn't deserve to have the beautiful calyptratus.



Agreed. I actually haven't watched the video because I saw the comments here first and refuse to watch it. That's sad.


----------



## remitort071312 (Sep 21, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I guess I don't find scaring an animal funny.



Right as if they are not stressed out enough as it when some giant towers over them, let's do nothing more but encourage that fear


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

Great!


----------



## ascott (Sep 26, 2012)

> That's not funny. That lizard is seriously stressed and in fight or flight mode. Who would torment their own pet that way? And then video it and put it on you tube? He doesn't deserve to have the beautiful calyptratus.



Tom, this lizard is not stressed....he absolutely could remove himself from the situation....these lizards can become rather rambunctious in captivity, I do not see fight or flight here----I see a combination of interest and aggression---which is different than fight or flight....torment, showing a lizard a cell phone screen is not torment---the colors create interest in the lizard---not horror...also, the screaming sound was the funny part---totally dubbed in with a horror flick pre recorded scream....come on now...




> I guess I don't find scaring an animal funny.



Scaring? I have looked and looked and looked and for the life of me, I do not see a scared lizard whatsoever.....I see an interested lizard 




> Agreed. I actually haven't watched the video because I saw the comments here first and refuse to watch it. That's sad.



So in other words, you are casting a stone without knowing why? ok.



> Right as if they are not stressed out enough as it when some giant towers over them, let's do nothing more but encourage that fear



You mean similar to what-- oh lets say, some tortoise must think....? I don't see that phone as resembling a giant....and that lizard certainly makes no move as to retreat---and it has plenty of room to run off if there was a menacing giant at threat....?

Seriously???


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 26, 2012)

My chameleon knowledge is lacking, but that's a beautiful lizard. I don't imagine he'd look so good if he was terribly mistreated. Maybe it was a one off sort of thing.


----------

